# Schools in Hamilton



## Tollervey Family

Hi, this is our first post and we are hoping someone may be able to help - Fingers crossed!! We are moving to Hamilton, NZ in March and didn't know if anyone could recommend a primary school? We are struggling to work out over the internet where the best area is to live in and around Hamilton for families and also the best school, we have a 3 yr old and a 8 yr old. Any help anyone can give would be very greatly recieved! Also, does anyone know if we are too late to enrol in a school, as we arrive in 3 months and still haven't managed to choose one to contact.
Thanks
Charlotte and boys


----------



## topcat83

Tollervey Family said:


> Hi, this is our first post and we are hoping someone may be able to help - Fingers crossed!! We are moving to Hamilton, NZ in March and didn't know if anyone could recommend a primary school? We are struggling to work out over the internet where the best area is to live in and around Hamilton for families and also the best school, we have a 3 yr old and a 8 yr old. Any help anyone can give would be very greatly recieved! Also, does anyone know if we are too late to enrol in a school, as we arrive in 3 months and still haven't managed to choose one to contact.
> Thanks
> Charlotte and boys


Hi there - welcome to the Forum. 
The best indicator of school and area are the decile ratings of the schools. These are no guarantee, but indicate the median income of the families that use the school. It will give you an idea, but at the end of the day the best measure is taken by visiting and seeing how you feel about the place. 

See Ministry of Education - School Directory - it will tell you all about the education system here.


----------



## G-Mo

Tollervey Family said:


> Hi, this is our first post and we are hoping someone may be able to help - Fingers crossed!! We are moving to Hamilton, NZ in March and didn't know if anyone could recommend a primary school? We are struggling to work out over the internet where the best area is to live in and around Hamilton for families and also the best school, we have a 3 yr old and a 8 yr old. Any help anyone can give would be very greatly recieved! Also, does anyone know if we are too late to enrol in a school, as we arrive in 3 months and still haven't managed to choose one to contact.
> Thanks
> Charlotte and boys


My sister-in-law and family live in Tamahere, just outside of Hamilton and it seems to me the schools their children have attended were all very good.


----------



## nickyps

We are moving back to Hamilton (in 2 weeks time) after 10 years overseas, and we are hoping to enrol our children at either Te Totara or Rototuna primary schools. 

Both of these schools are zoned and you are not able to enrol your child/ren until you have proof you live within the school zone. They are both fairly new schools and so far, I've only read/heard good things about them.


----------



## nickyps

You can also check our the school's ERO report via the Education Review Office website. They do independent reviews on schools and early education services.


----------



## Tollervey Family

Thank you so much for all your help, it has made such a difference we are now down to 8 schools across Hamilton, listed below - if anyone knows anything on these schools or the areas they are in that would be fab:
Hukanui, North Hamilton;
Te Totora, North Hamilton;
Rototuna, North Hamilton;
Hillcrest, East Hamilton;
Te Rapa, North Hamilton;
Marian Catholic School, East Hamilton;
St Joseph's, North Hamilton and
Tamahere, South East Hamilton
Thanks again
Charlotte


----------



## nickyps

Te Rapa was another school on our list originally, we've only really taken off our list as we won't be living within their school boundry limits. 

The good thing about Te Rapa is that it goes up to Year 8 instead of Year 6 like most primary schools. 

I have a friend who's two children go to Te Rapa and she loves the school. Never had any problems with it at all.


----------



## Tollervey Family

Thank you again for your advice, we have now had things slightly complicated as it would seem my husbands job will now be more in the Raglan area/ between Raglan and Hamilton. Is it best to stick to schools within the Hamilton area or would Waitetuna school be worth considering?
This is hard work - but I'm sure it will be worth it!


----------



## topcat83

Tollervey Family said:


> Thank you again for your advice, we have now had things slightly complicated as it would seem my husbands job will now be more in the Raglan area/ between Raglan and Hamilton. Is it best to stick to schools within the Hamilton area or would Waitetuna school be worth considering?
> This is hard work - but I'm sure it will be worth it!


Hi there

Raglan is one of my favourite towns - but it is small. You'd get a bigger choice of schools in Hamilton.


----------



## Tollervey Family

Hello
Having looked further into Raglan I think the advice above is good advice and we are thinking that we will choose between the following suburbs/areas, does anyone know anything about these areas and which would be best suited to an English ex-pat family:
Chartwell;
Rototuna;
Hillcrest;
Pukete;
Hamilton East and 
Tamahere
Any help greatly appreciated as always.
Thanks
Charlotte


----------



## Baz333

*Early Childhood*

Anyone looking for quality childcare for under 5s should give Baz ot Tams a call. Great centre, great staff, super friendly and a brand new building. They're at 19 Kahu Crescent in Te Rapa. (07) 849 1985.


----------

